# Increasing CO2 output



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm running two Hagen CO2 canisters, through my Fluval 304 intake. I would like to increase the bubble count but dont know what to increase to make the CO2 production higher. I know this is the place to come for help!  Thanks!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

get pressurized co2, you can adjust the co2 output to anything you like and you wont have to deal with yeast buildup or changing the mixtures. you can buy an entire pressure co2 setup for around 120$. its worth it in every way, shape and form. pressure co2 is miles better then DIY.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

pressurized is not really an option right now. definently in the future though. i was hoping/wondering if adding extra yeast, sugar, or baking soda may increase the CO2 output.


----------



## baccardilord (Feb 1, 2006)

Try 2 bottles hooked in a series with a t fitting then change one out a week.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Two bottles is a good idea. Many people run 3 or 4. You can also use gallon-sized containers instead of 2 liter bottles, etc. Finally, keeping the container in a warm-water bath (use a heater) keeps things going faster.

But, I agree with Zapins. If there is any possible way to go pressurized you'll never regret it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's the recipe I use for the Hagen Canisters

Fill up to the first line with sugar
Fill up to the second line water
Add 1/4 teaspoon yeast
Add 1/4 baking soda
Cap as tight as you can.

You should see marked results with that recipe.

-John N.


----------



## kyle3 (Mar 22, 2006)

great thread this is just what i was looking for too

John N. thanks for the recipie 

i have one question for you

i've read that it can inprove you Co2 production to use champagne yeast b/c it is more tollerant of alcohol.

do you have any expirience with it? is it better than regular bread yeast?

i also have a suggestion for keeping your yeast reactor warm: at brewing supply stores you can get heating pads designed to be placed under a container during fermentation- they work great


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Champagne Yeast*



kyle3 said:


> John N. thanks for the recipe, I have one question for you.
> 
> I've read that it can inprove you Co2 production to use champagne yeast b/c it is more tollerant of alcohol.
> 
> do you have any expirience with it? is it better than regular bread yeast?


Champagne yeast is more tolerant of the alcohol by product than bread yeast, meaning champagne yeast will last longer. It also has the additional benefit of producing more bubbles in the beginning, and then dropping off 3-5 days later, and being fairly consistant with the bubble production.

If you're looking to purchase it, this is what I've purchased in the past. EC-1118 

So in essence, Champagne yeast is definately better than bread yeast. But not as readily available in supermarkets, but rather found in speciality beer and wine brewery places. I don't mind changing up the bread yeast mixtures every few weeks, and my tanks are small enough that the bubble variability still gives me decent levels over the course of 3 weeks.

If you do get some champagne yeast, come back and share your experience with it. 

-John N.


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

John N. said:


> ... If you're looking to purchase it, this is what I've purchased in the past. EC-1118
> ....


If you order from them - how much do you actually get per package (=1 in the quantity field)? It just says quantity - but not how many packets, ounces or whatever you get. I mean how much do you need for mixing up one 2L bottle ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't remember exactly. But It's the size of a normal pack of bread yeast. Give you about 2-3 tsp full. I would get a couple of extra packs and keep them in storage for later use. 

Sorry I couldn't be more informative, it's been awhile since I used it since I only use bread yeast now b/c it's readily available for me.

-John N.


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok thank you. I can always e-mail them and see what they say. I'd like to experiment with it and there are no local brewery stores so i have to get it online.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

I have found that using honey instead of the sugar (or half the sugar) will signifigantly increase the bubbles produced, but it will shorten the mix's life.

I use like 8oz of honey and 2 cups of sugar in a 1gal container to create enough pressure to use my mighty mini CO2 diffuser.

Honey is a more readily availible source of sugar as it is composed of ~70% monosaccarides, while table sugar is all disaccarides, which the yeast has to break into monosaccarides before it can use it.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Nyberg_yeast.ppt

This increases the CO2 output but it does consume the sugar faster as well...


----------

